# Anti-inflammatory meds--help please!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Chama seemed to be doing very well for a few days after we got back from vacation but now has slowed down a lot again. Her back end is giving out a bit on (short) walks and she moves at tortoise speed. She is also waking up every night at about 4am panting. That could either be pain or her lungs (she has scarring on her lungs). She was doing this only occasionally up at the cottage but it's cooler up there so it was easier on her lungs. It's also been very humid here which is really hard on her lungs. Last night I got up and turned the fan on to cool the room down further (it really wasn't hot last night) but she got up and moved to the bathroom where there is tile floor. 

Anyway, I'd like to try some sort of anti-inflammatory medication with her. I think I've exhausted my options on the herbal front. The tricky thing is that her liver values were elevated when I had her last bloodwork done. Any suggestions? I am going to email my vet today and see what he thinks. 

Thanks!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need medication. But, I wanted to offer that Yucca Root is a natural anti-inflammatory. Have you tried that? I can tell you more about what I've done with it if you haven't.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Prevacox works well for my senior 15 years.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree with Barbara, yucca root works wonders. Try it if you havent already. My vets even agrees with me on this one. 

Tina


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I wish I could help you because you have helped me so much! 

I just saw you post and wanted you to know my thoughts are with you and Chama. Hope the vet has the answers you need.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, I've given her yucca and it really didn't seem to help. She needs something stronger. I gave her the tincture from Animal Essentials. 

She is on a triple dose of Longevity (http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2) which has bee pollen in it and that helps a lot with her lungs. I discovered that when I substituted something else for a few days and she started coughing a lot and had an asthma attack! 

And she is on this as well:

Boswellia - 175 mg
Corydalis - 175 mg
Feverfew - 80 mg
Meadowsweet - 80 mg
Black Cherry - 50 mg
Bromelain - 50 mg
Celery Seed - 50 mg
Ginger - 25 mg
Turmeric - 25 mg
Wheatgrass - 25 mg
Cayenne - 5 mg


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowYes, I've given her yucca and it really didn't seem to help. She needs something stronger. I gave her the tincture from Animal Essentials.
> 
> She is on a triple dose of Longevity (http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2) which has bee pollen in it and that helps a lot with her lungs. I discovered that when I substituted something else for a few days and she started coughing a lot and had an asthma attack!
> 
> ...


In addition to this - you may also have an air conditioner for her- but I see how much it helps Timer and hope that you have one as well!!!!!!! 
Good luck!

I forgot to asdd this - Timer is on 100 mg X2bid Rimadyl 
But I generally give him one a day if he even needs that- I take him every 6 months for bloodwork - though his levels are normal probably due to the fact that I do not give him the med unless he's slower stiff, etc- also I will put a small heat pad on him on raw days (or use a thraputic heated bed perhaps) I leave it on low low heat and he seems to get as much out of it as I do- I figure if I am sore from the weather, HE's sore too! It works as he never gets up and walks away from it.....even when I go into the next room..........


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have an air conditioner in my room and I have a water bed for her downstairs in the kitchen. Cool works better for her than warm.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yucca? Huh...

What about Tramadol? It won't get rid of the inflammation but will remove pain. 

I have been doing the cold packs on me to help my lungs. It's not great, but helps. Also, when I am outside, I try to keep cool-so maybe a frozen/wet bandana might help. I really have kept the AC on a lot to feel better. I don't like to, but if I don't, I can't sleep. So that's from her lung friend.









I am thinking I read that Metacam may be safer for NSAIDS-but I don't know if that is because it is used less. I will look for the link. 

Not it but this is a nice link: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/MSMMM.HTM

Minimizing Risks: http://avma.org/onlnews/javma/apr04/040415g.asp

Duralactin? Going to look at that...
http://www.duralactin.com/

I may not ever find that other link. Why don't I bookmark?


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I succumbed to using Rimadyl on my older dogs with their arthritic pains, altho the drug does scare me a bit. I had their bloodwork done every 6 months to monitor, and never had an issue.

Another thing I used for my last old girl, Cody (RIP) was a product called Wobenzyme which was suggested to me by a Homeopathic vet I used to see. The product has been known to eat up scar tissue which can help to alleviate pain which in turn aids in mobility. It too seemed to help her. This can be found at any health food store.

Forgive me, because I don't know what is ailing her...this is the first post I've read on your girl. I may be off track.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She has pretty severe arthritis and her knees are shot. She has scarring on her lungs (the vet called it old dog lungs). And she has elevated liver values. And she has tons of fatty tumors. She's had them for years and the ones I've had biopsied have been benign. Rotties are very prone to fatty tumors. 

The cold lake water at the cottage really helped her Jean so I will try the cold packs and see if she'll tolerate them. And I will research those meds. 

Of course she also gets all of the regular supplements like Salmon oil and coconut oil.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

You know there are cold mats and cold vests you can buy too. Have you seen those?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, but because of the fatty tumors I have to be careful of what I put on Chama. Right now she's very comfortably resting on her water bed. I may just need another water bed for upstairs. I have put cotton sheets over her upstairs bed but maybe it's just too hot.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had a lot of good luck with Metacam (and even combining Metacam with Tramadol).

Kel has a liver problem with high ALT values which are kept down with amoxicillin (it's gone down from 600 plus to 200 plus). We don't know what's causing the elevation - he's had numerous tests, biopsies, etc. But the Metacam didn't seem to bother his liver values. He was taken off it recently when it appeared not to be working on him as well as it did in the past. He also takes the maximum amount of Tramadol for his weight.

Kel has TERRIBLE arthritis in his elbows and icing them seems to help.

Honey's still on Metacam (and Tramadol) and so far it's helping her without any adverse side effects.

My late Ringer Dinger took the Metacam, with Tramadol, for an extended period of time with no problems. Bowen Massage treatments also worked well with him (degenerative disc disease in his neck and back).

All elderly Hooligans have complete physicals every six months complete with lab work.

HUGS TO CHARMA and best of luck!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am waiting for my vet to return my call. I lost his email address. 

I will try icing tonight and putting cold packs on her lungs. She can get very cranky about things so we'll see how that goes. 

Thanks for all of your well wishes, everyone. I think the humidity is the real culprit here and unfortunately I can't afford central air!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> ...
> I think the humidity is the real culprit here and unfortunately I can't afford central air!


Could you turn the a/c on in your bedroom and keep her in there until the weather improves or would she get too upset? Also, do you think if your put some hand towels in the freezer and drapped one over her neck could help her keep cool?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni is on Rimadyl, with tramadol. Absolutely no liver issues. I test her blood levels every six months.

Grover was also on Rimadyl. She had liver disease, but you know, once I put her on Rimadyl, her levels never changed. I tested her every three months. I agonized about putting her on it. I waited until there seemed to be no other option. I held off putting her on Tramadol, which is also metabolized in the liver, because I needed the anti-inflammatory of rimadyl as well, not just pain relief. And tramadol only provides pain relief. I figured that if I were going to send a drug through the liver, I wanted the most bang for my buck. 

All of the drugs we're talking about are metabolized in the liver. I don't know of one that isn't, unless there's something that's brand new (in the last year or so). My vet and I poured over the drug manuals, and he went on all the vet bulletin boards. Ultimately, for me, it was a matter of keeping the dose as low as possible to gain the maximum relief. It's a balancing act. 

And, numerous herbs are metabolized in the liver as well.









Milk thistle is good for liver cleansing. I gave Grover that daily, as well as garlic. Maybe it helped...? Anyhow, her liver was stable til the day she left us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I spoke with my vet. He is giving me Tremadol, Deramax and a bronchodilator in pill form (can't remember the name of that one). I am putting her on dandelion and milk thistle tincture for her liver. I am picking everything up tomorrow. 

I can't keep her in my room with the air on because she has lived all of her life with gsds and thinks she has to keep me in sight at all times!









Thanks for all of the advice. It helped a lot! 

I will keep you posted on whether the meds are working. He said I probably wouldn't have to give her too much.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Hey Ruth, 

Mas is on Deramaxx right now and it works well for him. He has been on Metacam and that was quite effective as well. I notice a considerbale difference when he is not on the meds. 

Give that Chama girl big hugs from me and Mas


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will tell you Ruth that this has been a miserable summer for me-and I am not that old! I have been in a flareup probably since Mid-May when it started to get hot. The day that it wasn't humid (you know-that one day!) I felt completely different, so there is hope for Chama too, that once the weather improves she will too. It also makes the arthritis flare up! So with those meds, I am betting she can have some relief until the fall when she can breathe and move better naturally again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I wonder why so bad this summer--more humid than usual? I sure hope the meds help. It took us 20 minutes to go around the block last night. And this morning she was shifting all around just to get up.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Poor baby, hope the meds work.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Chama.







Feel better Baby!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Well, I gave her the two broncho-dilator pills today. She ate them (they were coated in p-nut butter) but then I saw Rafi eating something crunchy...and he didn't think it was very tasty. So I guess Rafi will have very clear bronchial passages today.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Gretchen has been doing very well on Deramaxx for the past 2 years. She has severe arthitis issues as well as DM. She gets a senior panel done every three months and everything looks great. Hope the Deramaxx helps Chama!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just curious about how much and how often you all give these meds? 

I have started her on the bronchodilator first by itself so that I can see if it's working. So far she's hyper and ravenous but her lungs sound the same.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

SO! This year for work I got to go down into (down=same distance down as the Empire State Building is up) a salt mine. If there was a way to light it better, I would take my pets and move there (I am sure no one would even notice







). The air quality was INCREDIBLE and the temperature was perfect. I was honestly trying to figure out what job I could get there (snack bar in the mine? counseling underground?) because it was so great down there. For about a week and a half my lungs felt gah! almost normal-as normal as I could remember. 

I believed that the salt had kind of done an exfolation of the things in my lungs (granulomas-which I would imagine would be similar in effect to scarring?). There were areas where the salt was actively going in my nose (and I was huffing it-lol) where it was being processed more and other areas where it was more passive. 

So today, after a bad day, I googled salt and inhale/r and found this article: http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/news/belief_in_salt_vapor_therapy_for_varying_ailments.htm which totally made me feel sane (at least in this area) because I thought the salt thing was maybe in my head-I mean, how could I feel that good from a half day in a mine. I just thought this background was important to underline and bold this whole salt is wonderful idea I am having. 

And of course when I saw this I thought of Chama. 

Now, I don't know if there is ANY way to get a dog to use this (a funnel over their nose?) http://www.natural-salt-lamps.com/saltpipe.html

BUT, this would definitely work! http://www.salinetherapy.com/ If it works, of course!

So while the arthritis is something to address, I keep thinking of her lungs and how it just saps her energy and thought maybe this could help. I don't know if you can do a vaporizer with saline in it or if that would have the same impact or not. 

I believe the only thing that you might have to worry about is high blood pressure. http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/node/8523

I think I may order the inhaler first-see how that goes. That's the one that has a practicality issue with a dog...but this idea might be something you could modify for Chama.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great idea, Jean! Chama is afraid of vaporizers but maybe now that she's deaf she won't be anymore. 

Today's side effects were excessive thirst, excessive hunger, peeing on herself while sleeping and lots of extra energy! She was moving more quickly (with her peg legs!) and she was more active. Of course the temp was also cooler. But she is still panting and coughing. 

And as I sit here breathing in fumes from the oil refinery that is 15 miles north of here I wonder why she has scarring on her lungs?????


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Anti-inflammatory meds--frustrating update!*

Well I emailed my vet today and have discontinued the broncho dilator. Chama is so hungry and so thirsty and was up half of the night last night panting.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANSO! This year for work I got to go down into (down=same distance down as the Empire State Building is up) a salt mine. If there was a way to light it better, I would take my pets and move there (I am sure no one would even notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so odd about the salt. Just last month someone was telling me about the benefits of salt votive lamps.

http://www.natural-salt-lamps.com/saltcrystallamps.html


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Salt! 

Is this the new thing? Salt and coconut oil and we can cure the world? Or at least, ourselves? 

And those lamps are pretty besides!










How did Rafi feel after his dose, anyhow?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> How did Rafi feel after his dose, anyhow?


He threw up, of course.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jeesh, in that one WDJ they made it sound like dentals and tripe would help your dog to live well into their thirties. Sometimes they go a bit too far in their enthusiasm.









They don't know the power of salt...behold...

I saw one of those lamps today at Wegmans! I almost bought it but hadn't had time to read up on it first. They are really pretty in person, too. 

So they ARE at Wegmans and about $40 I think, Ruth. 

And I give today a







on the lung scale in case you are seeing a blah day for Chama.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I will get one once I start getting a paycheck again. 

I had to start over with the bronchodilator for Chama since she was up for about 36 hours straight on the stuff. My vet said to try 1/2 pill, twice a day so that's what I'm doing now. So she slept all day because she's catching up on sleep but she was really slow on her walks today.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

That's ok Ruth. I was really slow on my walks today too. Some days are just slow days. 

Let's see how the Rx works. I'm sending up some very specific clear lungs and bronchodilator prayers right now. 

Please give Chama a big hug for me. And Rafi. LOL. Kiss him on the nose for me. 

And Jean, WDJ is soon going to be writing about Salt and Coconut Oil. They steal their best ideas from us. 

BTW, Aren't we copyrighting our ideas? (Doesn't your boyfriend have any powerful attorneys to handle that for us?







)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama says thanks! I am going to start her on the arthritis meds tonight too. 

Right now she is lying on the wood floor. There are no less than 5 beds down here to choose from...argh!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> Right now she is lying on the wood floor. There are no less than 5 beds down here to choose from...argh!!!!!!!!


Zamboni does this. We have about 10 beds of various thicknesses and foam types, and she always opts to sleep on the floor. I think that maybe it's hard to walk on soft surfaces when we're unsteady on our feet, and in order to get on and off the bed, they have to step on the bed. Also, maybe arthritic bones need more support than even Memory Foam beds provide? (I dunno). So I put down a cushiony area rug and that made her very happy. I also have some throw rugs and she likes these too. I think because they're HER designated area (in a chaotic dogworld house like ours). They're her "bed" and she sleeps on them at night. 

So, Chama may not use her beds as much as she used to. But she might appreciate a little rug to sleep on. Then again, wood floors are cool too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She has many different types of beds: a waterbed (easy on and off), an orthopedic bed, a futon, comforters in covers, etc. She is ok getting on and off them but I think she's sometimes too hot to lie on them. At night she gets off of the futon (covered in nice cool cotton sheets) and goes into the bathroom. So now she has a bed in the bathroom which she actually will lie on. 

Rafi, on the other hand, cannot stand not lying on a bed. This is good since his body is a mess and he creaks and crackles every time he gets up, poor little guy.


----------

